# Rabbit Diaper Question



## kukupecpec (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope this is in the right place, it's about his "wellness" I think. 

I may be taking in a bunny with paralyzed rear end/legs. They stick straight out to either side so he pulls himself with his front legs and kind of scoots/swings his back end side to side to get around. Hisfamily is moving cross country and he has proven to be in quite fragile health so they are worried that a long trip like that could cause harm or death. 
They sometimes use a premie diaper so he can spend lots of time with them on carpeted surfaces or the bed because he is unable to use a litterbox. 

I was wondering if anyone else has a special needs bunny that uses diapers? 
I found rabbit diapers on Etsy but after talking to their creator learned that the way they stay on the bunny wouldn't work with his condition so am thinking about designing my own (I make geese and chicken diapers so this wouldn't be too big of a stretch I don't think). 
Obviously a great deal of common sense would be applied - change when soiled, make sure it isn't too tight/restricting, given lots of "rest" time from the diaper while in his cage or on tile floor, etc etc. But I was wondering if there is anyone who has used "rabbit diapers" and what their experience was? If they have any tips or specific problems? 



Extra background - 
The diapering will give him lots and lots of human interaction because he cannot live with other bunnies. His vet decided it was best not to neuter him because of a combination of his fragility and condition so he tries to mount any other animal he comes in contact with which could actually really injure him. If it weren't for his inability to spend time with another bunny friend I wouldn't bother with the diapering. 

This is Pancake the bunny






A rabbit in a diaper


----------



## lovelops (Mar 11, 2014)

HI there

Yes, I have and posted it on another post entitled it's been a while.. I'll put some of the info here and Pancake looks like a sweetie! How old is Pancake? Give that bunnie some nose rubs for me ok!!!?

This info is from the web site:

They also have Rabbits in Diapers... .

Diapering your rabbit is another option for preventing urine scald by attempting to keep your rabbit as dry and as free of urine as possible. Diapering is a fairly easy process, but it will take some time to master. Smaller bunnies may need preemie diapers, or perhaps newborn diapers (depending on their weight). Try to find the size that will work best for your rabbit. There are some brands that contain a leak-detecting strip on them that will turn a different color when the diaper is wet. This can help you to know when to change the diaper. Regardless, be sure to check your rabbit's diaper often, especially for droppings. Do not allow your rabbit to sit in a diaper full of droppings for any extended length of time as this can actually cause 'fecal scald.'

In conjunction with bladder expression, diapering is a great way to help keep your rabbit clean and dry to prevent urine scald.

Here is a great instructional video on how to diaper a disabled rabbit, featuring Princess Jasmine the bunny:

http://www.disabledrabbits.com/urine-scald.html

I hope this helps!

I love Pancake! What a great name and a lovely face!

Vanessa

PS you might want to check out Coco Puff's blog. She is a paralyzed Lop and she puts on there all the things she does for her as well. Some of the info might help you out!!


----------



## lovelops (Mar 11, 2014)

Almost forgot:

disabledrabbits.com. 
Also has info on a rabbit named Dolly who has a cart, she also has paralysis in her back legs and she is another awesome little girl. 

I would look into a cart for Pancake as well for outside time and to stop possible 'bed sore' from scooting on rough carpet. 
How old is Pancake again?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=598137090264620&set=o.158502057671071& type=2&theater

You can check this out and this is a good start with alot of information

All the best
Vanessa


----------



## kukupecpec (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for your quick reply! 
I'm not positive how old he is, I'll have to check with his old family. I believe they said about a year though. He is such a sweetheart! We are very excited to have him joining our family. We have talked about getting him some wheels, it will depend on how he does here. He is very used to scooting, but I think wheels would just add to his fun! 

How can I find the blog??


----------



## pani (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's Coco's blog. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/life-coco-puff-puff-ball-78734/


----------



## lovelops (Mar 11, 2014)

pani said:


> Here's Coco's blog.
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/life-coco-puff-puff-ball-78734/



Thanks for posting that! I had a brain fart and forgot to add it!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 12, 2014)

Vanessa, yes we have little Coco Puff and in the video it´s Dolly. If you go on facebook, you can look for Dolly the disabled rabbit. Both Coco and her are fabulous and Dolly´s owner uses diapers and she now has little socks attached to the diapers so she doesn´t get carpet burn when she´s not used her cart. The link to her facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dolly-A-Little-Disabled-Rabbit/440760162721904

I can only say that I have the utmost admiration for all of you who have disabled bunnies and care for them tirelessly. They all seem to be such happy characters and so full of life. I am so glad that people don´t give up on these adorable bunnies.


----------

